# Which personality type is the most Charismatic?



## GJN94 (Feb 17, 2019)

Based on the Robert Greene Seducer Archetypes, which type best illustrates the traits of 'The Charismatic?'

The INTJs cultivate an air of mystery, single-mindedness and vision that makes them very seductive, but are they your number choice...?


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't think there's a type particulary more charismatic than other, but I can concede that Extraverted personalities might have some edge in charisma.


----------



## GJN94 (Feb 17, 2019)

Yea Extraverts have an edge I'd agree, but sometimes the mysterious air introverts can cultivate draws people in.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't know if there's a type that's less charismatic, on average, than INTJ.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

The most charismatic type is the ISTP.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Entp are most charismatic imho 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm in the negative score regarding charisma. Like minus 25.

There have been many INFPs who have come through the forum who are loaded with it, tho. They are not like me.

Just a guess, but I'm going to say, just based on my ***_*feelings*_***, *ENFP*, they are pretty damn overall charismatic.

Not only do I lack charisma, but I am waaaay quiet, mutish, monkish, and soooo boring. I'm like a blob. No energy at all, kinda like Jabba Hutt. I think I come out, 100% Phlegmatic. What I see myself as, _*in no way*_, should reflect upon the INFP type. All of us have different energy levels.

:happy:


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

Ocean Helm said:


> I don't know if there's a type that's less charismatic, on average, than INTJ.


It could be true to much extent. Proclivity to be anti-social, mad scientist kind of person, can be countered and social skills can be trained, but they'll never be en par with some more naturally charming people. Even INTPs have at least that aura of relaxedness, a _chill out and don't worry_ vibe that sets them apart from IxTJs.

Even those, who become leaders, like Vladimir Putin, have charisma of a stinking shoe.


----------



## Eysan (Aug 5, 2017)

Charismatic I'd actually much more so attribute to say an ESTP or an ENTP.

To borrow from a site: "*The Charismatic.* 
The charismatic is the ultimate masculine male lead. "Charisma is a presence that excites us. It comes from an inner quality – self-confidence, sexual energy, sense of purpose, contentment – that most people lack and want. This quality radiates outward, permeating the gestures of Charismatics, making them seem extraordinary and superior, and making us imagine there is more to them than meets the eye: they are gods, saints, stars, Charismatics can learn to heighten their charisma with a piercing gaze, fiery oratory, an air of mystery. They can seduce on a grand scale,” Green wrote. Charismatics are theatrical, eloquent leaders."

As an INTJ and someone familiar with that book and those concepts of seducer types. I always related more to this one:


*The Coquette.* "Think of Sarah Michelle Gellar in "Cruel Intentions." Greene wrote, “A Coquette will hold their victim in thrall by delaying their satisfaction, pulling them back and forth between hope and frustration. They bait with the promise of reward – the hope of physical pleasure, happiness, power – all of which, however, proves elusive; yet this only makes their targets pursue them the more.” However, the Coquette is more often played by women.

Coquettish-ness. Here are the ways of the coquette according to Dating Metrics: “The less you seem to need other people, the more likely others will be drawn to you. You must first be able to excite your target. The attraction can be sexual, the lure of celebrity, whatever it takes. At the same time, you must send contrary signals that stimulate contrary responses, plunging the victim into confusion. Trap people emotionally and keep your victims in your clutches long after that first titillation of desire. Hint at coldness, absenting yourself at times to keep your victims off balance, surprised, intrigued. Your withdrawals will make you mysterious, and will build you up in their imaginations."


----------



## VoicesofSpring (Mar 31, 2019)

Whatever it is, the descriptions don't sound healthy personalities.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

The (unhealthy) ISTP jumping, often typing themselves online as INTP or INTJ, is the least charismatic. He is often the most critical and the most insecure. 

The _Anonymous, the trolls_ ...

On the other hand the ENTJ is sometime stereotyped as the Charismatic Leader.

Otherwise type 7w8 on the enneagram tend to be the most charismatic.


----------



## katnip (Mar 27, 2019)

ooo I'll have to say ISTP


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ENFxs


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Based on the definition that @Eysan provided, I'd have to say ENTJs are the most charismatic in terms of masculine charisma. Even female ENTJs give off a pretty manly vibe, even if one looks perfectly female and feminine. Although any well developed extrovert could be a close second. In some instances, I think ENFJ would also qualify as most charismatic in general. But for masculine charisma, ENTJ.

Although I agree with the OP that INTJs are really more mysterious. I can be charismatic if I want to be, but outside of my circle of family and friends, I try not to use too much energy doing so.


----------



## GJN94 (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm surprised how many people have said ENTJ and ISTP. Not the ones I was expecting.


----------



## GJN94 (Feb 17, 2019)

Which type is the least charismatic?


----------



## Allana (Apr 19, 2018)

I'd say Se-doms. Although Te-doms are very charaismatic too. 
ESTP, ESTJ, ENTJ. These types.


----------



## FishOni (Mar 3, 2016)

I say ExTPs, at least for as long as they can talk without offending someone which should be... 5 minutes? :laughing: xNFJs are the most inspiring and diplomatic, while ExFPs might have more "charisma" as we know it.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

ENTP is my guess next to ESTP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

GJN94 said:


> Which type is the least charismatic?


SJs. Hahaha.. I'm just kidding.


----------

